# Poll: Should I down rate front seaters?



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I'm talking about when there's only one or two riders, yet someone sits in the front seat. Since a lot of you dislike that, should I be giving riders who do it less than 5*? In theory this should help my fellow drivers.

Obviously cash tippers are exempt.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I voted "no" because I prefer it. It's easier to have a conversation.

But then there was the guy who felt the need to touch my phone. About the nicest thing I could say to myself is that he thought he was being helpful. 

Christine


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Cmon bro? Really? A rider can sit anywhere with a seatbelt in my car. I certainly won’t hold it against them.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> Cmon bro? Really? A rider can sit anywhere with a seatbelt in my car. I certainly won't hold it against them.


I have no problem with it either and I usually prefer it for the sake of conversation. But the purpose of rating is to help other drivers since you may not ever see that person again. So I want to know how many people really really want to avoid front seaters... Or is it just a minor annoyance that people like to complain about.


----------



## MaddMattG (Jun 20, 2017)

Young women traveling alone almost always sit up front. More than one have told me they feel like they're being rude if they sit in the back. While I personally don't care where you sit - when asked I say "wherever you're comfortable" - I'd never downrate someone for trying to be polite!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

MaddMattG said:


> "wherever you're comfortable"


I have said "anywhere but in the driver's seat."


----------



## MaddMattG (Jun 20, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> I have said "anywhere but in the driver's seat."


 shit I never even thought about that one. I'd love to be driven around some time!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I would never down rate a rider for that. Don't worry about other drivers who don't like it. The driver's who don't like it should have the backbone to tell them "no", sit in the back. Generally I don't mind at all HOWEVER you have to judge each rider. If someone gets in my front seat I watch them very closely until I know what I'm dealing with.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

If she’s hot and alone she has to sit in the front.


----------



## Ulikedew (Apr 15, 2018)

I tell people anywhere but the roof.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

MaddMattG said:


> Young women traveling alone almost always sit up front. More than one have told me they feel like they're being rude if they sit in the back. While I personally don't care where you sit - when asked I say "wherever you're comfortable" - I'd never downrate someone for trying to be polite!


I was thinking about that last night as a young lady jumped right up front.... more than half of women always get right up front. I was thinking about it as a safety issue ..driver and woman . I'm not sure I would want my daughter getting in the front seat with a total stranger ... Just felt it was an easy way from "trouble" accusation real or perceived etc.

I do have a lot of regulars and for those women ..seems normal as we get to know each other to some degree ..

Anyway ... If it were my daughter I'd tell her to always grab the back seat unless/ until you recognize the Driver and know he isnt a creep


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

It would seem better for everyone that a lady travelling by herself sit in back, out of arms reach of creepy drivers like myself and Cableguynoe . However (kidding aside) the ones that sit in front seem to radiate confidence and assertiveness, like they are sending the message not to mess with them.

There was one that sat in front who acted all dumb and naive, and she was very small/skinny. If I were a predator, I would have perceived her as an easy mark, which must be true because she spent a good portion of the conversation complaining about drivers hitting on her.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I wish Uber would allow drivers to put a slight blurb about themselves and preferences so the riders can see while waiting for their Uber car (any corporate lurkers?).

Allow as in optional of course.

It could include: preference, passengers sit in front or passengers sit in back etc etc 

Or things that may allow the passenger to break the ice in convo besides the usual spiel: likes football, hates awkward silences.

Or did you know your Uber driver drives during the day but by night they’re a music ninja.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> If she's hot and alone she has to sit in the front.





MadTownUberD said:


> It would swem better for everyone that a lady travelling by herself sit in back, out of arms reach of creepy drivers like myself and Cableguynoe . However (kidding aside) the ones that sit in front seem to radiate confidence and assertiveness, like they are sending the message not to mess with them.
> 
> There was one that sat in front who acted all dumb and naive, and she was very small/skinny. If I were a predator, I would have perceived her as an easy mark, which must be true because she spent a good portion of the conversation complaining about drivers hitting on her.


When I'm pulling up to my riders who are toes to the curb, I generally pass them a bit so the get in the back. 
Not because I really care but because that's where they generally sit anyway.

When it's a hottie I'll stop right at the front door, roll down the window and confirm her name. 
Then I'll say "come on in". 
That's my way of getting them in the front seat. 
Works about 8 out of 10 times.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I wish Uber would allow drivers to put a slight blurb about themselves and preferences so the riders can see while waiting for their Uber car (any corporate lurkers?).
> 
> Allow as in optional of course.
> 
> ...


agree ... Right in the Driver Profile


----------



## HolikDad (Jun 14, 2018)

I still don't understand why riders that don't want to talk will sit in the front?? I don't mind if they don't want to talk but sit in the back.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

I am someone who can't stand single riders who sit in the front. It does soften the blow when they ask first (really irritates me when they just go right to the front). 

I also can't stand when it is 2 riders and one sits in the front. Sit in the back with your friend! 

That said I would never down rate someone for it, nor would I force them to sit in the back. I understand there are reasons why pax prefer to sit in the front (car sickness for example). I will suck it up, as long as they don't use it as an opportunity to start messing with my controls.

But if you are gonna sit in front, don't complain. I had someone the other day complain that the AC was on him and he was too cold. It took everything I had in my power not to say "if you sat in the back you wouldn't have that problem".


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> When I'm pulling up to my riders who are toes to the curb, I generally pass them a bit so the get in the back.
> Not because I really care but because that's where they generally sit anyway.
> 
> When it's a hottie I'll stop right at the front door, roll down the window and confirm her name.
> ...


Great tip bro! I usually situate my car at the end of a sidewalk thingy so they're not walking in grass to get to me. Purely selfish...I don't want to clean grass, leaves, and dirt off my floor mats. I also situate the car so they can easily get into the front or the back.

One time I waited at a corner because that's where the sidewalk thing was instead of in front of the house, which is one of those newer designs with an alley in back instead of a driveway. She said she couldn't see me from her living room window, which is why it took her so long. I didn't down rate her because it was a nice long trip (>$10), she was hot, and we had a nice conversation.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

If you're not entirely comfortable with having a passenger sit in the front when it's not absolutely necessary, keep the front seat pushed as far forward as it will go, and put some stuff on it. Not too much, because if you end up picking up for passengers you're going to have to move it all and put it somewhere, but enough said it will take a half a minute to a minute or so before the passenger can actually climb into the seat. Usually, if they see that it's going to be more trouble to do that, they will just hop in the back. Passengers that sit in the back seat will also appreciate the extra legroom.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> If you're not entirely comfortable with having a passenger sit in the front when it's not absolutely necessary, keep the front seat pushed as far forward as it will go, and put some stuff on it. Not too much, because if you end up picking up for passengers you're going to have to move it all and put it somewhere, but enough said it will take a half a minute to a minute or so before the passenger can actually climb into the seat. Usually, if they see that it's going to be more trouble to do that, they will just hop in the back. Passengers that sit in the back seat will also appreciate the extra legroom.


That's what I usually do. I have a pretty small car, so it makes for more legroom in the back. On the rare occasions when I get four pax, or someone who wants to sit in the front, I move it back. Even if it's only one pax and they sit up front, I rate them the same as I would have rated otherwise.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

dauction said:


> agree ... Right in the Driver Profile


But to pop up while they're waiting for the car.

Who really navigates around the app once the car arrives?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Seamus said:


> The drivers who don't like it should have the backbone to tell them "no", sit in the back.


This sounds great in theory until you notice your ratings sliding because you're telling people "no". That's why I stopped policing minor infractions such as eating (unless they make a mess) and no seat belts.

Can you imagine this funny scenario? Lone pax gets in front. Driver cancels because they don't want someone in front and they don't want a bad rating. Can you imagine the look on the pax's face? Lol. Sounds funny but during inclement winter/spring weather I seriously considered canceling on pax who were grumpy with me for not picking them up in an unknown authorized location.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I love my pax up front where I can see them and their shinanigans. 
Also they can help me drive by pointing out pedestrians I'm about to hit. 
Also convo is easier and you can have some eye contact. 
They're less likely to pick their nose and drop a booger on the upholstery in front of you.
I'd never rate a front pax less than 5 based on that alone


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> When it's a hottie I'll stop right at the front door, roll down the window


and pull them through the window and pull away fast hoping no one notices??


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> I love my pax up front where I can see them and their shinanigans.
> Also they can help me drive by pointing out pedestrians I'm about to hit.
> Also convo is easier and you can have some eye contact.
> They're less likely to pick their nose and drop a booger on the upholstery in front of you.
> I'd never rate a front pax less than 5 based on that alone


I think you just sold me on the booger thing alone.

God only knows how many boogers are still in the back of Uber's I've ridden as a pax.


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

I don't mind pax in the front seat. I'm just happy they're sitting in MY car, for the most part. Pick a seat, any seat, and we're both happy.

The only seat that I wish single pax wouldn't sit in is the seat directly behind me. You can't see them there, but it doesn't bother me, nor would I down rate them for sitting there.



SuzeCB said:


> ...keep the front seat pushed as far forward as it will go.. Passengers that sit in the back seat will also appreciate the extra legroom.


Suze,
This is what I do for added leg room for the the back, passenger-side seat. However, I don't want to discourage anyone from sitting in front, so I slide the seat forward about 3/4 of the way. Enough for a 6'1" person to sit in the front seat comfortably (I'm the 6'1" test subject). When someone does sit in front, I let them know they can slide the seat back for more comfort.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> It would seem better for everyone that a lady travelling by herself sit in back, out of arms reach of creepy drivers like myself and Cableguynoe . However (kidding aside) the ones that sit in front seem to radiate confidence and assertiveness, like they are sending the message not to mess with them.
> 
> There was one that sat in front who acted all dumb and naive, and she was very small/skinny. If I were a predator, I would have perceived her as an easy mark, which must be true because she spent a good portion of the conversation complaining about drivers hitting on her.


When a girl complains to me about drivers hitting on her, I say, "Don't worry, your beauty will fade with time".


----------



## MyTes (Aug 3, 2018)

I usually tell people to sit up front if you want the full Tesla experience :-D


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

No, because they will have no idea that that is why you down rated them. Most of them don't tip anyways and that would be the first thought of why they were down rated. It might actually hurt other drivers if they end up tipping because they may just not bother to tip anymore. This is why I also don't down rate if I don't get a cash tip (at least on Uber).


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I wish Uber would allow drivers to put a slight blurb about themselves and preferences so the riders can see while waiting for their Uber car (any corporate lurkers?).
> 
> Allow as in optional of course.
> 
> ...


Some people will put some information in the driver profile "about me" section to give some riders a heads up if they have preferences. Problem is only a small percentages of riders will care to look at that before they enter the car but some do and could be helpful on some rides but I agree with your idea. I could see this being a future update to the app.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Due to the overwhelming results, I myself have voted No and will continue to NOT down rate front seat loners. The Yes voices simply aren't loud/convincing enough.

Maybe an analog would be: pax who down rate a driver for not displaying trade dress? Kind of petty / nitpicky.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

jazzapt said:


> But if you are gonna sit in front, don't complain. I had someone the other day complain that the AC was on him and he was too cold.


I drove for a family recently. The father sat up front and asked me to cut back on the A/C. I know that his wife and two daughters had to have been sweltering in the back.

Fortunately it was a short trip.

I got the impression he was used to imposing his demands on them routinely.

Christine


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

Uber Crack said:


> I love my pax up front where I can see them and their shinanigans.
> Also they can help me drive by pointing out pedestrians I'm about to hit.
> Also convo is easier and you can have some eye contact.
> *They're less likely to pick their nose and drop a booger on the upholstery in front of you.*
> I'd never rate a front pax less than 5 based on that alone


LOL. This is why I like pax in the back. That way if I need to do an emergency pick-it and flick-it, I can do it on the DL.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

I've never minded single passengers in the front, but the constant need to move that seat forward and back has resulted in me using the "stuff on the seat" method.
I keep a tote bag with my reading material there so if a group of 4 does enter, it's easy enough for me to move the bag to the floor in front of my seat.
Since the majority of pax are in the back on the right side it just makes since to have the most space available there.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Terri Lee said:


> I've never minded single passengers in the front, but the constant need to move that seat forward and back has resulted in me using the "stuff on the seat" method.
> I keep a tote bag with my reading material there so if a group of 4 does enter, it's easy enough for me to move the bag to the floor in front of my seat.
> Since the majority of pax are in the back on the right side it just makes since to have the most space available there.


The nice thing about my Sonata is it has tons of leg room without moving the seat, unless a rider is exceptionally tall.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Terri Lee said:


> I keep a tote bag with my reading material there so


I keep my insulated lunch bag there, though I would prefer that people sit there. I'm quick to move it, either in front of my seat or onto the center console armrest.

Christine


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

It doesn't matter to me, front or back seat.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I generally prefer the pax in the back seat but I won't downgrade somebody for it. You really have to piss me off to get downgraded.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

MadTownUberD said:


> I'm talking about when there's only one or two riders, yet someone sits in the front seat. Since a lot of you dislike that, should I be giving riders who do it less than 5*? In theory this should help my fellow drivers.
> 
> Obviously cash tippers are exempt.


I have a lot of junk in the front seat, so they skip to the back, if i get four people, I put it on the floor leaving enough room for the front passenger, or just put it back to the trunk.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I'm talking about when there's only one or two riders, yet someone sits in the front seat. Since a lot of you dislike that, should I be giving riders who do it less than 5*? In theory this should help my fellow drivers.
> 
> Obviously cash tippers are exempt.


This is an ages-old conundrum. Many a wise men have battled with finding the answer. Alas, none with any degree of success......until it finally appeared like a streak of light beaming down from the Heavens. Yes, of course, the answer is obvious. One must simply ask themselves: "What would Rakos do?"
Thank you


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

SuzeCB said:


> If you're not entirely comfortable with having a passenger sit in the front when it's not absolutely necessary, keep the front seat pushed as far forward as it will go, and put some stuff on it. Not too much, because if you end up picking up for passengers you're going to have to move it all and put it somewhere, but enough said it will take a half a minute to a minute or so before the passenger can actually climb into the seat. Usually, if they see that it's going to be more trouble to do that, they will just hop in the back. Passengers that sit in the back seat will also appreciate the extra legroom.


I tried that with a lunchbag. It was surprising how many pax would stand there waiting for me to move it.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Rakos


upyouruber said:


> Yes, of course, the answer is obvious. One must simply ask themselves: "What would Rakos do?"


I used to keep the seat forward

And front doors doors locked

When driving cab

But there were exceptions










But now it doesnt bother me

80% of pax sit in back and the 20% that do sit up front changes it up


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

I don't really care where they sit. But I do prefer that they sit in the back. Just not directly behind me. People who do that freak me out a little bit. Especially since that girl killed her driver with a knife and machete stolen from Walmart. I prefer lone pax and I do prefer that they sit in the back as an occupant in the front passenger seat is a distracting obstacle. Though in a situation where you have multiple passengers I prefer that the account holder sit up front.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I'm talking about when there's only one or two riders, yet someone sits in the front seat. Since a lot of you dislike that, should I be giving riders who do it less than 5*? In theory this should help my fellow drivers.
> 
> Obviously cash tippers are exempt.


I prefer it so i don't look like a rideshare driver. Also rider can see why I'm driving the way i'm driving


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

If there is one rider I want them on passenger side front or back I dont care, if two paxs I want one in front one in back both on passenger side. See what I'm getting at? As long as I dont have knees in my back, I dont care.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Uber Crack said:


> Also they can help me drive by pointing out pedestrians I'm about to hit.


Is this a big issue for you?


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Is this a big issue for you?


Well it can't harm having extra eye balls now can it?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Absolute No. I would never down-grade a passenger for sitting up front. Unless they touched any, any controls.



Christinebitg said:


> I have said "anywhere but in the driver's seat."


LoL Christine. I have offered to let passengers drive when they are curious about my Prius.

This does bring to mind, why do so many people after settling in, reach into their nose? Thinking of putting a tissue dispenser in the back just to avoid the majority.

"Let's see. I'm in a car. Might as well clean out the snot-locker now that I've got a few spare minutes..."


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I'm talking about when there's only one or two riders, yet someone sits in the front seat. Since a lot of you dislike that, should I be giving riders who do it less than 5*? In theory this should help my fellow drivers.
> 
> Obviously cash tippers are exempt.


Cash tip or very attractive and chatty and/or flirtatious then fine. Otherwise, no.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

I actually prefer front seaters....lets me be able to safely monitor what they are doing easier...especially if it is a young sexy who needs extra monitoring....


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

I almost always open the door for people, (unless it's unsafe to do so), and I'll simply ask if they prefer the front or back. 

In addition to pleasing the customer it also gives me a heads up on what their personality/expectations are, and even let's me know if they are trying to bring open containers of alcohol into my car.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I'm talking about when there's only one or two riders, yet someone sits in the front seat. Since a lot of you dislike that, should I be giving riders who do it less than 5*? In theory this should help my fellow drivers.
> 
> Obviously cash tippers are exempt.


No.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

I prefer the pax in the front, so I can monitor the behavior. 
Two pax seated behind me is considered a potential conspiracy.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I wish Uber would allow drivers to put a slight blurb about themselves and preferences so the riders can see while waiting for their Uber car (any corporate lurkers?).


Just wonder how useful our profiles can be in the app.. Have asked several times "do you speak .....?" while I have included the languages I speak in my profile.



jazzapt said:


> I am someone who can't stand single riders who sit in the front. It does soften the blow when they ask first (really irritates me when they just go right to the front).
> 
> I had someone the other day complain that the AC was on him and he was too cold. It took everything I had in my power not to say "if you sat in the back you wouldn't have that problem".


Wow. You cannot believe how shameless people can be. Those who are fond of the front seat just do that without my consent. I cannot withstand a guy sitting just inches from me. There are also a few suffered from "dysregulated thermo regulation". They demanded to turn the air con off while it was 85F...


----------



## vanessalee482 (Aug 27, 2018)

I'm a passenger, and I've had several drivers suggest I can get in the front. I almost always take trips alone. Otherwise, I automatically sit in the back on the passenger side. I don't mind either way.

I would feel strange getting in the front if I was traveling alone if the driver didn't suggest it first though.


----------



## Megatron1337 (Jul 17, 2017)

alot of the "front seaters" sit in front because they want to see you rate them 5 stars... We are hostages of the crap uber system..


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Those who are fond of the front seat just do that without my consent. I cannot withstand a guy sitting just inches from me.


I don't bring it up, but I prefer front seat passengers. I like having a conversation.

For those who prefer riders who don't talk, perhaps they'd be better off in a more solitary type of work.

When people ask me where they should sit, my reply is that anywhere is okay except in the driver's seat.

Christine


----------



## SHRPR (Jul 13, 2018)

Just because someone sits in the front seat doesn't mean that you should rate them any lower as a passenger. If your passenger likes your car, maybe they want to sit in the front to see more of it.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Front seated passengers are great ...if
It is a female, it means they trust you.
Never had any negative ratings from them.
Had 1 from outside the country today...great lady , and she came to the drivers side thinking that steering wheel is on the right side
If it is in the hood, I open the front door 
... and then I try to speak my fake jive Many times I have been told that 
"You are not from these parts " or you are not a regular driver in these parts


----------



## Guy6767 (May 8, 2018)

Never understood the uber drivers who don't like front seaters - I prefer them. It usually (95% of the time) the following:

1. Wants to talk, which makes the ride go quicker for me and also in my time driving, these passengers are also ...(see #2)
2. ..More likely to tip

I can only think of 1-2 front sitters that were bad passengers. I've had some riders tell me about other Uber drivers they've dealt with in my area who bark at the rider for daring to sitting in the front, could never do that.

If there is any kind of sitting configuration I don't like, it is back seat passengers on long trips who do not talk. I've done 45 min+ trips to strange parts of the state before with a stone faced passenger saying nothing. Trip feels longer, the quietness tends to make me nervous after awhile.


----------



## Uber_Dubler (Apr 4, 2018)

Since you asked ... that's a really picky reason to downgrade a rider.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Uber_Dubler said:


> Since you asked ... that's a really picky reason to downgrade a rider.


I need reasons to down rate riders. They can't all get 5*.


----------



## MasterDriver (Feb 13, 2018)

I generally don’t mind if a passenger sits in the front and would certainly not downrate them if they did. The main no-no for pax in the front is touching my phone or any of the car’s controls (aside from the window).


----------



## Wally (Oct 11, 2014)

"The only seat that I wish single pax wouldn't sit in is the seat directly behind me."

I do not like when a single pax, male or female, sits directly behind me. It creeps me out and they are likely to open the door into live traffic.

1. His or her safety.
2. Getting my door ripped off by a passing car.


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

Wally said:


> "The only seat that I wish single pax wouldn't sit in is the seat directly behind me."
> 
> I do not like when a single pax, male or female, sits directly behind me. It creeps me out and they are likely to open the door into live traffic.
> 
> ...


This is the only seating restriction in my car. When approaching a single passenger I invite them to, "please sit on the passenger side in the front or the back as you prefer"if they try to go to the seat behind me after I verify their name then unlock the door. I prefer single males to ride up front (I'm female) where I can see where their hands are, especially at night. But I don't care as long as they don't sit behind me.

I don't care if they eat in my car as long as they don't make a mess. I like drunks, I think they're funny. I don't care if people talk or don't talk, I had 2 great conversation badges within my first 25 rides, yet I hardly speak to most of my passengers beyond the initial social pleasantries and start of trip script.


----------



## 01spacecadet (Sep 7, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> I have no problem with it either and I usually prefer it for the sake of conversation. But the purpose of rating is to help other drivers since you may not ever see that person again. So I want to know how many people really really want to avoid front seaters... Or is it just a minor annoyance that people like to complain about.


I put my jacket or (empty) purse on the front seat so they have no choice but to sit in the backseat. I have a sub-compact car, so if they are bigger or taller I offer them the front seat- or if they are repeat riders!

Question- Are you guys super honest/harsh with the ratings you give to riders? Often times I just give out 5 stars- unless they have a bad attitude.. Do they know what we rate them?? 
Thanks!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

01spacecadet said:


> Do they know what we rate them?


Most passengers don't know that we rate them. I get a surprised reaction from riders whenever that comes up in conversation.

Christine


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

01spacecadet said:


> I put my jacket or (empty) purse on the front seat so they have no choice but to sit in the backseat. I have a sub-compact car, so if they are bigger or taller I offer them the front seat- or if they are repeat riders!
> 
> Question- Are you guys super honest/harsh with the ratings you give to riders? Often times I just give out 5 stars- unless they have a bad attitude.. Do they know what we rate them??
> Thanks!


There are few things easier than pressing a button in an app to summon a car, then standing where you're supposed to be, then acting politely towards the driver of the 3000-lb death machine.

Rate them honestly.

Use this as a guideline if needed:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/my-new-half-star-rules-for-rating-pax.217473/

You don't have to be as picky, but those major themes should be part of your rating decisions.


----------



## 01spacecadet (Sep 7, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> There are few things easier than pressing a button in an app to summon a car, then standing where you're supposed to be, then acting politely towards the driver of the 3000-lb death machine.
> 
> Rate them honestly.
> 
> ...


That checklist will be super helpful!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

MadTownUberD said:


> I'm talking about when there's only one or two riders, yet someone sits in the front seat. Since a lot of you dislike that, should I be giving riders who do it less than 5*? In theory this should help my fellow drivers.
> 
> Obviously cash tippers are exempt.


I put a lot of stuff in my front seat, that gets the vast majority of the front seaters to go to the rear.

Of course, if 3 or 4 people enter my car, I'll take a second and stuff it all in the trunk, but most of the time, it's 1 or 2 passengers.


----------



## The Angels (Aug 12, 2018)

MaddMattG said:


> Young women traveling alone almost always sit up front. More than one have told me they feel like they're being rude if they sit in the back. While I personally don't care where you sit - when asked I say "wherever you're comfortable" - I'd never downrate someone for trying to be polite!


Most women traveling alone seem to sit in the back. I think some do it because they're a bit apprehensive since I'm a stranger and a male. Most probably do it for the same reason most men do -- it's customary for the rider to be in the back. The few women that do sit up front -- they seem to be very friendly people who are easily comfortable around others, and naturally find me trustworthy for whatever reason.

To me it doesn't matter where a PAX sits. As long as they're a decent person and I'm making money.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

I don’t mind them sitting in the front. It’s easier to keep an eye on them.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I'm talking about when there's only one or two riders, yet someone sits in the front seat. Since a lot of you dislike that, should I be giving riders who do it less than 5*? In theory this should help my fellow drivers.
> 
> Obviously cash tippers are exempt.


Down rate them? What kind of courtesy is that? Are you nuts?
They should be shot!


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Also some people get car sickness sitting in the back like my step daughter. She’s grown but if we travel together she sits in front and the wife sits in the back.


----------



## Abbysomeone (Aug 24, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> I'm talking about when there's only one or two riders, yet someone sits in the front seat. Since a lot of you dislike that, should I be giving riders who do it less than 5*? In theory this should help my fellow drivers.
> 
> Obviously cash tippers are exempt.


I would never downvote someone for sitting in the front (or anywhere). I find most people are really polite and ask me if I don't mind. Even though, I do prefer not to have people sit right next to me, I really don't mind at all. You get very used to it and even enjoy it when the conversation is good.

I don't relish people who sit up front and don't say a word. I feel being up front is a more social seating choice and the silence feels awkward. That's a very minor issue for me though because as I see it, it's my car but it's their ride and they should sit where they want. I've had a few men sit up front with me and get in my space too much (I'm female). I've even had hands on my arm as I'm driving. I say "No, no. We don't touch the Uber driver."

All that aside, the one thing I really dislike is when I pick up one person and they sit directly behind me. For me, that is FAR worse than sitting up front. I've had people go from the curb all the way around the car just to sit behind me. I realize this is not done out of malice, but it is, at the very least highly ignorant. I find myself wanting to school them on how inconsiderate it is. You don't have to engage with me but you're a stranger, use your head and think about how that might make me feel unsafe.


----------

